# Il faut sauver le soldat...



## tirhum (11 Juin 2009)

G4 !...
Comme vous le savez ce cher (vieux) G4 trimballe une poche en permanence et c'est devenu, au fil des années, un problème... 
Ça se remplit, ça fuit, faut vidanger, etc...
Il émet de plus en plus de bruits et odeurs non identifiés dans tous les endroits du forum...
En plus la place de cette poche pose problème; dans le calbute ça lui comprimerait les "choses" et lui occasionnerait un ballonnement du plus mauvais effet visuel en cas de non-vidange...
On lui a donc fixé à la patte (cf croquis)...
Mais du coup, une fois remplie, la poche est lourde donc il traîne la patte et boîte; c'est encore plus disgracieux que d'habitude (si c'est possible) !...  








J'avais imaginé le brancher au tout à l'égout, directement, mais ça implique de coller des points de vidange un peu partout dans la maison (cf croquis), avec tous les risques de fuites au niveau des joints d'évacuation et risques d'odeurs inhérentes à ceux-ci...
Et en cas de déplacement il faudrait dérouler du câble au kilomètre pour lui permettre d'aller et venir à sa guise...






Le seul endroit où il est à l'aise, c'est dans l'eau; mais c'est pas cool pour les autres...
Y'a des étrons qui flottent partout !... 


gKatarn a dit:


> Tiens, tant qu'on est dans les trucs sous l'eau...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai pensé au wifi, alors !...
Une "wifi tout-à-l'égout" spécial G4...
Ou comment transformer de la merde en ondes courtes...
Il pourrait ainsi se déplacer sans souci et évacuer son "surplus" sans attirail spécifique...
Le seul ennui c'est le développement desdites bornes... Y'a des geeks suffisamment balaises pour développer ce genre de matos ?!... 
Faut que ça fonctionne, hein !... Passque si ça... merde... à l'entrée des bornes... 


Voilou, voilà...
Si vous avez des idées, une vocation pour la gériatrie, si vous êtes balaises en wifi, etc...
Ou si vous voulez juste vous foutre de sa poire; ça marche aussi... 



P.S: voilà, c'était ma pause... Je m'en vais, maintenant...


----------



## gKatarn (11 Juin 2009)

C'est bas, petit et mesquin  

La preuve : _Vous devriez donner des points disco à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à tirhum._   







---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h11 ----------

Bon allez les piliers du bar, il y a un fil à fort potentiel qui s'annonce  :love:


----------



## tirhum (11 Juin 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est bas, petit et mesquin


À vot' service !...


----------



## Bassman (11 Juin 2009)

Bientôt les premières ondes qui puent en somme :siifle:


----------



## gKatarn (11 Juin 2009)

Au fait, en parlant de gériatrie, si vous voyez lamoque sur ce fil, demandez lui ce qu'il a fait du déambulateur que je lui ai prêté


----------



## Nobody (11 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Bientôt les premières ondes qui puent en somme :siifle:



Ah. Perdu: c'est deux "f" et un "i" à "siffle".

Demande à Mackie comment ça s'écrit (un comble ): c'est son smiley préféré.

:style:


----------



## gKatarn (11 Juin 2009)

Non, le smiley préféré de Mackie, c'est 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce qui n'a rien à voir avec la poche


----------



## tirhum (12 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Bientôt les premières ondes qui puent en somme :siifle:


Ah !...
Ça ne règlerait donc pas les problèmes d'odeur, tu crois ?!... 



gKatarn a dit:


> Non, le smiley préféré de Mackie, c'est
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est vrai, ce serait au niveau du casque...
Il te faudrait un appareillage en cas de rendu intempestif...


----------



## gKatarn (12 Juin 2009)

Il m'est arrivé d'avoir une remontée gastrique en plongée : le détendeur évacue bien, sans se bloquer 

Et puis, les déchets ont le mérite d'attirer les poissons


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> ...
> 
> Voilou, voilà...
> Si vous avez des idées, une vocation pour la gériatrie, si vous êtes balaises en wifi, etc...
> ...



Des ondes avant les sondes pourrait on dire...  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h43 ----------




gKatarn a dit:


> Il m'est arrivé d'avoir une remontée gastrique en plongée : le détendeur évacue bien, sans se bloquer
> 
> Et puis, les déchets ont le mérite d'attirer les poissons



Ho ptain... faut avoir à faire d'échanges d'embout avec toi dans ce cas là... !!!   :sick:


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Juin 2009)

Le problème du wifi c'est quand on perd un paquet.
On ne sait jamais où il arrive.

*Schlaaaarf
*
Ah tiens, le wifi de GKat a encore perdu un paquet...


----------



## NED (16 Juin 2009)

Malgré sa combi spaciale, il a disparu le G4, vous l'avez croisé ces derniers temps, il répond pas aux messages... :hein:


Désintégré dans l'espace?


----------



## gKatarn (16 Juin 2009)

Nan : pas de net à la maison et bcp de taf


----------



## tirhum (16 Juin 2009)

NED a dit:


> Malgré sa combi spaciale, il a disparu le G4, vous l'avez croisé ces derniers temps, il répond pas aux messages... :hein:
> 
> 
> Désintégré dans l'espace?


L'avantage, c'est qu'il n'y a pas d'odeurs, dans l'espace... :style:


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2009)

J'ai une idée pour sauver le soldat G4&#8230; 




*Le Sakadoo*



Équipé de près de 900 cm² de panneaux photo-voltaïques pour une autonomie sans faille, de deux sorties pour évacuer les résidus de production et d'une aspiration unique des flux pour un confort optimum.

Le sakadoo fonctionne sur le principe de la bouilloire pour réduire le flux liquide. Ainsi la vapeur d'eau qui se dégage des aérations latérales ne provoque aucune gène pour l'entourage. Et le sakadoo fonctionne sur le principe du composteur pour le flux pâteux, ce qui permet de condenser le méthane dans un réservoir hautement résistant et d'évacuer, à la demande, les poussières résiduelles.

La coque unibody en acier inoxydable du sakadoo assure une parfaite étanchéité et son faible poids permet de vaquer sans soucis. Il peut tout aussi bien se porter en position ventrale puisqu'il est l'un des modèles les plus fins du marché.​








&#8230;je peux faire un schéma technique pour lancer la production.


----------



## Bassman (18 Juin 2009)




----------



## Romuald (18 Juin 2009)

Trop fort. Mais as-tu prévu une aspiration faciale ? Le soldat G4 est également sujet aux renvois bucaux, spécialement au minirade.

Dans un futur modèle 3GS, peut être ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Juin 2009)

Pour la prochaine mise à jour, je propose le recyclage du méthane en combustible de chauffage pour l'hiver.


----------



## gKatarn (18 Juin 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> J'ai une idée pour sauver le soldat G4  .../...



Enfin une idée intéressante, compacte et rationnelle 

Le Seigneur Vador te récompensera


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Enfin une idée intéressante, compacte et rationnelle
> 
> Le Seigneur Vador te récompensera


 
La résistance aussi - dès qu'elle aura trouvé la manette d'inversion du flux.


----------



## gKatarn (18 Juin 2009)

La Rébellion Ponk, pas la résistance


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2009)

Me disais bien en l'écrivant qu'il y avait un truc qui clochait...

Bon, la rébellion, donc.

N'empêche, tu riras moins quand ils auront trouvé le moyen d'inverser le flux du SAKADOO !!!


----------



## gKatarn (18 Juin 2009)

Je vais demander au concepteur du Skadoo de prévoir un clapet anti-retour


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Juin 2009)

Je persiste pour la récup du méthane.
Je me suis laissé dire que la production annuelle correspondait grosso modo à la consommation en chauffage d'une ville de province moyenne pour un mois...


----------



## aCLR (18 Juin 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je vais demander au concepteur du Skadoo de prévoir un clapet anti-retour



N'ai crainte, trooper, le Sakadoo est équipé d'une vis sans fin de haute technologie qui ne peut tourner que dans un sens. Un dépôt de brevet est à l'étude pour ce pas hélicoïdal muni d'un ressort, utilisé en horlogerie, qui contraint l'ensemble à fonctionner dans un seul sens. :style:


----------



## gKatarn (18 Juin 2009)

Et hop, in da face of ze Rebellion


----------



## Craquounette (18 Juin 2009)

Si vous avez besoin d'un robinet thermostatique, je crois qu'il y a un spécialiste dans le coin  

Autrement, il y a une option _réanimation_ sur gKatarn ? parce là, je crois qu'il s'est engagé dans un tournoi et j'aurais des scrupules s'il y a des orphelins.


----------



## aCLR (20 Juin 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je persiste pour la récup du méthane.
> Je me suis laissé dire que la production annuelle correspondait grosso modo à la consommation en chauffage d'une ville de province moyenne pour un mois...






alors imagine ce qu'il va pouvoir détruire avec ce petit gadget :style:   



*Le Warflam*



Voici le lance-flamme spécialement conçu pour fonctionner avec le Sakadoo. Le Warflam utilise pour combustible le méthane stocké dans le réservoir. L'esthétique volontairement rétro du Warflam est contrebalancé par les prouesses technologiques qu'il renferme.  La particularité du Warflam réside dans son piezo de dernière génération qui assure un embrasement instantané du combustible. De plus, un clapet anti-retour incorporé à la crosse garanti la sécurité de l'utilisateur.

Côté performance, le Warflam se démarque des autres modèles du marché. En effet, il peut au choix propulser un jet de flammes à 15 mètres pour le combat rapproché ou projeter une boule de feu à 50 mètres pour le combat éloigné. Le Warflam est un atout de poids pour le combats moderne.

Que la force soit avec toi 
​







:style:

La prochaine campagne de pub aura pour slogan :

Le Warflam fait le bonheur de ta dame


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juin 2009)

Il a de l'avenir le petit aClr


----------



## Bassman (21 Juin 2009)

gKat vachement moins si le clapet anti retour déconne 

Déjà que parler d'avenir en parlant de gkat me parait&#8230; un peu abstrait ?


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juin 2009)

çà fait 6 ans que tu dis çà... 

et je suis tjrs là


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2009)

Ouais, ben heureusement que tu n'es pas une femme parce que là, avec ta burqa en plastique tu ne serais pas loin de tomber sous le coup de la loi.


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juillet 2009)

C'est un *c*asque, pas un *m*asque vil ignorant


----------



## tirhum (1 Juillet 2009)

Un saladier, quoi...


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2009)

Mettre un saladier sur une passoire, je vois pas bien l'intérêt si ce n'est se faire passer pour un égouttoir&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (21 Octobre 2009)

Tiens, au fait...
Le Gkat fait-il machine à laver ?!...
Nan, passque ça m'intéresse, sinon...


----------



## gKatarn (21 Octobre 2009)

Nan, le gKat n'est pas les canalisations entartrées comme ta machine à laver en panne


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Octobre 2009)

On retrouve bien pire que le tarte dans les canalisations du gK ça c'est sûr


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est bas, petit et mesquin
> 
> La preuve : _Vous devriez donner des points disco à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à tirhum._
> 
> ...


Non, c'est beau, grand et généreux.


----------



## gKatarn (27 Octobre 2009)

'tin Ed, t'es encore à la ramasse : 4 mois pour t'apercevoir que ce sujet existe


----------



## jugnin (27 Octobre 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Non, c'est beau, grand et généreux.



Jacques ?


----------



## tirhum (19 Janvier 2011)

Là, c'est p'tit louis qu'il faudrait sauver... :style:



			
				p'tit louis in the Miniblabla a dit:
			
		

> hier pizza aujourd'hui grec...
> 
> chuis un poil gavé là...​





			
				p'tit louis in the Miniblabla a dit:
			
		

> chuis sur le dos en fait...
> 
> gniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...
> 
> ...


Il faudrait faire quelque chose pour l'extraire de sa gangue de cholestérol !...  :style:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Janvier 2011)

Je crois que roc-eclair fait des prix sur ce genre de matière


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Janvier 2011)

tssssssss......
pfffffffffff........
groumph......

ETc etc...


----------



## gKatarn (19 Janvier 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Là, c'est p'tit louis qu'il faudrait sauver... :style:



Et ben lance un fil dédié à petit_louis et la malbouffe


----------



## tirhum (19 Janvier 2011)

(vieille) jalouse !...


----------

